# Sunscreen for horses



## bubba13

We go the cheap route, with the huge mega bottles of high SPF human-grade sunscreen, slapped on daily. Easy and affordable, though others will swear that things like zinc oxide work better/longer...ours never get burned, so something is working.

For your horse, a flymask with ears and a long nose, such as some of the Cashel ones, might help. Or even a flysheet if it's cool enough, since he's got pink skin all over.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

bubba13 said:


> We go the cheap route, with the huge mega bottles of high SPF human-grade sunscreen, slapped on daily. Easy and affordable, though others will swear that things like zinc oxide work better/longer...ours never get burned, so something is working.
> 
> For your horse, a flymask with ears and a long nose, such as some of the Cashel ones, might help. Or even a flysheet if it's cool enough, since he's got pink skin all over.


Yea we tried a fly mask with ears the brat tore it up we have trees in the pasture so he finds ways to rub that stuff off I am just seeing the sun burning around his muzzle would a water proof sun screen be ok too?


----------



## riccil0ve

I buy Coppertone, the baby kind. It's 75SPF and works just fine. $8 for a bottle and lasts all summer. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget

I will let you on a secret.
This btw has been proven for humans so it will be the same for horses using suncreen. You have to apply sunscreen every 2-3 hours to be effective even if it has a higher SPF. They have found out that SPF 30 is just as effective as the higher SPF's out there and you end up just paying more money in the end. Even waterproof sunblock wears off. 

If you want something that last longer I would get a jar of Desitin.The stuff for diaper rash. This stuff is thick and it has zinc in it and that's what you really want. It blocks the sun and it's very hard to get off even when they try to rub it off. I use it and lasts two days for my horse and she has a bald face and burns easily! I honestly would try it

Desitin Diaper Rash Paste, Maximum Strength Original Paste, 16 oz#


----------



## wild_spot

I use Filta-Bac on my boys nose - not sure if you have it over there? It's a zinc cream with antibacterial properties, so it helps heal any sunburn while stopping any more. The zinc is good because even when it dries and he tries to rub it of the powdery white stuff stays on there - Whereas normal sunscreen he just rubs straight off.


----------



## horseandhound

Just a thought, but have you seen these sun shades made by naghorseranch.com? 

UV sun protection, horse nose shade, muzzle shield, nag horse ranch, horse sun visor

I heard about them from a friend who got one and now uses it on her very pink nosed paint, who had a lot of problems with sunburn in the past


----------



## heartprints62

Just a note about using people products on a horse:
I tried human suncreen my bald faced paint and within an hour he was running around the pasture screaming because the sunscreen (baby sunscreen spf 35) was blistering his skin....
About two week later after some antibiotics and stall rest we tried the zinc diaper cream option, only in a very small area. Everything went well for a few days, but after a week I noticed that anywhere he got sweat rolling down his face he would develop sort of a rash. 

I found Absorbine makes an equine sunscreen that is PERFECT for my sensative skinned horse. I slather it on every 2-3 days and he never has a problem!


----------



## naghorseranch

Nose shades by Nag Horse Ranch work! naghorseranch.com


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I use Budreaux's Butt Paste (diaper rash cream) on my gray mare's nose and it works well. I switched to it after my sister got 20 tubes of the stuff at her baby shower, can't beat freebies  Prior to it I used stick zinc oxide made for lifeguards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

Subscribing cause I have similar problem. We use sunscreen on our new baby & I swear its making his nose worse. Little ******* likes to lay in the sun and won't keep his fly mask on.


----------



## csimkunas6

I put sunscreen on everyday, and I also use a fly mask. Honestly, it works for my horse. But if I skip a day he'll get sunburn. I bought a kids waterproof/sweatproof sunscreen, if thats true or not, who knows, but it seems to work for my guy.

Good Luck


----------



## naghorseranch

flytobecat said:


> Subscribing cause I have similar problem. We use sunscreen on our new baby & I swear its making his nose worse. Little ******* likes to lay in the sun and won't keep his fly mask on.


nag horse ranch has a real simple easy solution that works. naghorseranch.com you will love it


----------



## naghorseranch

csimkunas6 said:


> I put sunscreen on everyday, and I also use a fly mask. Honestly, it works for my horse. But if I skip a day he'll get sunburn. I bought a kids waterproof/sweatproof sunscreen, if thats true or not, who knows, but it seems to work for my guy.
> 
> Good Luck


check out naghorseranch.com we will be posting new pictures of my guys beautiful clean white un burnt nose soon! It is amazing how simple and easy and EFFECTIVE these shades are. Really should check them out.


----------



## csimkunas6

^Ive seen these before naghorseranch....how do the horses seem to tolerate them? Ive considered them before, just dont want to spend money on something that my 16month old might not tolerate.

Honestly, I have a fly mask on him when he is out during the day(but lately with it being so hot, they keep them in during the day, and let them out at night), but he really doesnt tolerate it well. If I was to get something I would get the fly mask/nose protector combo....


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I used baby sun screen on my horse for years. Worked fine. No reactions.

If you want Zinc Oxide just buy that instead of buying Desitin.


Naghorse, those things look interesting but they would never stay on any horse I have.


----------



## naghorseranch

I would start with just the nose shade they tolerate them great


----------



## MicKey73

By their five almost identical posts, I think maybe, possibly, Nag Horse Ranch sells something for the problem. Just guessing though. Might need a little more encouragement to go to the site.... :think:


----------



## Katze

^ lol!


----------



## PonyGuru

long rein farm do a pretty good one.i'll put the link on here
LONGREINFARM - OTHER ITEMS/for sale
its the first one
but they are based in New Zealand and i'm not sure if they sell them internationally


----------



## Lightning H Ranch

I used to use sunscreen on Buster's nose and around his eyes, but I cannot for the life of me remember what the brand was.
I also bought a dog hat (it looked like a baseball cap with ear holes) and it worked very well.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

naghorseranch said:


> I would start with just the nose shade they tolerate them great


No thanks.

I have a few fly masks with nose covers if I want to go that route.


----------



## mgarzon

I've had good luck with the zinc oxide creams (including a variety of the baby diaper rash kind). I think it's great that there is a thread about this - I used to get laughed at for putting sunscreen on my school horses 15 years ago. Come to think of it, the same thing happens to the main character in my book - I guess being laughed at made more of an impression than I thought!


----------



## csimkunas6

Ill be 100% honest with you.....although Im sure the nose masks work great, my horse is a complete dork without one, let alone with one. And if I pulled up to the barn and saw him with one, I think Id probably laugh myself to death.

But then again, whatever works right.... again, hope I didnt offend anyone, just being honest


----------

